# 2020 Kidding Tally--count



## GoofyGoat

Last year @GoatScout started a kidding tally thread that was a lot of fun and got really exciting as the kidding began.
I thought that we could do it again this year.

Here's how it works: Per last years thread:
" Last year we had a thread for all of the 2018 kids born, which was so much fun I wanted to try and start one for all of the 2019 kids! (Even if you have your own personal kidding thread)
Post pictures, birth date, number and gender of kids as they are born. You can post as many pictures as you want.
"edit this post each time someone adds their kids, so that you can see the total number of bucklings/doelings born right here.
(for example)
So far (as of March 19th, 2019)
Doelings: 111
Bucklings: 117"

Here's the link from last year:
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2019-kidding-tally.201873/

Let the tally begin and Happy Kidding


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Barnaby was born at about 5:15 AM on Jan 1st.









Carlos was born at about 8:00 AM on Jan 2nd.









Debbie and Edmund were born at 6: 20 this morning.
















Bucklings: 3 
Doelings: 1


----------



## JearDOE Ranch

I wish I could come up with names so quickly! I have yet to name my fall babies and I needed to get them registered yesterday. LOL.

So far it looks like a buckling year for us. Ruby gave birth to three bucks, Storm gave us our only two does thus far, and just yesterday (day before? What day is it? LOL!) Square Dancer gave us two bucks and this morning Stella gave us two more bucks! I'll have to start remembering to take my good camera out to the barn. 









Bucklings: 10
Doelings: 3


----------



## GoofyGoat

What a Cutie!

Come on does!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

On 1-10-20 FF Princess had twin bucks








On 1-11-2020 FB Myotonic Buttercup birthed twins 1 Buck 1 Doe









So totals for 2020 count
Bucklings 13
Does 4


----------



## Hillsideboers

Lolly FF birthed a doe 1/6/20









2020 totals 
Bucklings:13
Doelings:5


----------



## toth boer goats

All so cute.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

So far 1 doeling and 3 bucklings with one doe still to kid.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Bringing 2020 tally to 
Bucklings: 16
Doelings: 6


----------



## Amber89

I have 2 buck and 2 does
Born last week.


----------



## Robinsonfarm

So far we are almost 50/50, 5 boys and 4 girls. 
Four more does due in a week and one due this summer.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful babies!!!!
Bucklings =23
Doelings = 12

Come on girls!


----------



## Coolbreeze89

In the last few days, I have had 4 doelings and 4 bucklings!

2020 kidding tally:
Bucklings 27
Doelings 16


----------



## goodenuff

On 1/10/20, one of our Boers kidded one buckling.









2020 Kidding Tally:
Bucklings: 28
Doelings: 16


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Coolbreeze89 said:


> In the last few days, I have had 4 doelings and 4 bucklings!
> 
> 2020 kidding tally:
> Bucklings 27
> Doelings 16


Ok you...wheres my pictures? We need pictures please & thankyou!


----------



## Coolbreeze89

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok you...wheres my pictures? We need pictures please & thankyou!


Happy to oblige!! All are gorgeous, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodnes...look at the baby angels!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Robin went Jan. 18th had 1 boy and 1 girl









Mary went Jan. 19th had 1 boy and 1 girl









Lyla went Jan. 20th had 2 boys 1 girl









Oreo went Jan. 21st had 2 girls and 1 boy
















Nora went 21st had 2 boys


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings= 35
Doelings=21


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Lucy just had 2 girls at 6:00am


----------



## Moers kiko boars

BUCKLINGS = 35
DOELINGS = 23


----------



## KirDay

Our "surprise" doelings. Shockingly they don't have the same mom! These are fosters and the owner doesn't know which buck got to them but it was clearly the same daddy on the same day as the mamas birthed about 48 hrs apart and these girls are all but identical.

Scarlett is on the left - her mom is an alpine (Ashley)
Natasha is on the right - her mom is a Nubian (Allison)
Clearly daddy is a nubian with some strong genes.


----------



## KirDay

BUCKLINGS = 35
DOELINGS = 25


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay Doelings! Finally! Go girls go!


----------



## KirDay

Coolbreeze89 said:


> Happy to oblige!! All are gorgeous, if I do say so myself!
> View attachment 169977
> View attachment 169979
> View attachment 169981
> View attachment 169983
> View attachment 169985
> View attachment 169987
> View attachment 169989


I've had a rough and exhausting day and your goats that look like tiny cows are EXACTLY the goofy joy I needed before bed. That sweet tan and white with the pink spot on the nose is the cutest dang thing!


----------



## svgoats

We had 2 first time mamas that read their calendars wrong. 2 sets of twins born 2 weeks early.








2 doelings (we've already gotten offers on the dapple. She's not going ANYWHERE)








1 buckling and 1 doeling

Bucklings = 36
Doelings = 28


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Go Doelings go! They are catching up..:wow::wow::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

2 Doelings! Born 1-24-20 @ 2:07pm
Bucklings=36
Doelings=30


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Woohoo...more Doelings....so precious! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

And we're done!
A boy and a girl.

New 2020 total:
Bucks 37
Does 31
View attachment 170295


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

2 Little Bucks!! 
New 2020 Totals
Bucks 39
Doelings 31


----------



## KNemitzfarm

I've had 8 kids so far, 4 bucklings and four doelings. Two sets of twins, one set of triplets and 1 single birth. I have another who's first day is on Monday. New 2020 total bucklings- 43
Doelings- 35
View attachment 170363


----------



## KNemitzfarm




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow..what cuties..!!:lolgoat::happygoat::goatkiss::goatkiss::goatkiss:

BUCKS = 43
DOELINGS =35


----------



## CaramelKittey

I can’t believe my eyes! So cute! Cuteness, everywhere! Seriously though..
Bucks = 43
Doelings = 35
This better not be another buck year!


----------



## bekscott

2020 goat tally
Bucks= 43
Does= 40

Triplets and twins to Luna and Georgia (some of the pictures are of the same babies) 
All Girls!


----------



## CaramelKittey

bekscott said:


> 2020 goat tally
> Bucks= 43
> Does= 40
> 
> Triplets and twins to Luna and Georgia (some of the pictures are of the same babies)
> All Girls!
> View attachment 170417
> View attachment 170419
> View attachment 170421
> View attachment 170417


How cute! Doelings are catching up! In the top picture the kid in the middle looks just like his Mama!
So cute! :inlove:
Bucklings - 43
Doelings - 40


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohh what BEAUTIFUL RED BABY DOELINGS!!! SO PRECIOUSE!

Give Luna & Georgia some extra treats for the 5 girls!!!!!
BUCKLINGS =43
DOELINGS. = 40

(woot)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Nicole had 1 girl and 1 boy today.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
Beautiful Babies! 

Bucklings =44
Doelings =41


----------



## svgoats

These were on time! Yay! A buck and a doe.







Doeling







Buckling

This idiot also grabbed our rejected kid from another doe (thinking she was done with the single, so now she's taken 3. Her udder looks great though, so we'll play it by ear. (Yes, this girl is a saint).

Bucks: 45
Does: 42


----------



## svgoats

The whole family.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww...shes such a good mama! They are all beautiful!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw! That's a great momma to adopt one more. She's a keeper! Congrats on your newest additions!


----------



## svgoats

Her mother only threw solid white kids, regardless of what she was bred to. My jaw dropped when those 2 hit the ground!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Our winter kidding is done -

6 does bred = 2 singles, 3 twins, 1 triplet (first time we've ever had more than 1 single! I'm okay with that they are does lol)

6 does (1 triplet sold as a bottle baby)
5 bucks


----------



## JearDOE Ranch

Well those five early birds kept us busy until our first official due date. Square Dancer kicked us off Jan 9th with 2 bucks, followed by Stella, our belted doe, Jan 12th with 2 more bucks. Sissy finally came in with a doe and Nike 2 does on Jan 15th. We were very busy Jan 16th as What a Lady birthed a buck and a doe, Bobbie birthed a buck and a doe, I Spy Dapples birthed a buck and two does, and Lacy birthed a doe. One the 17th Beege popped out a doe and Roxy popped out a buck and a doe. Zoey changed things up with 2 bucks on the 20th. Then we were able to catch our breath for a moment until the 27th Favorite Cover Model was blessed with triplets- 1 buck & 2 does. Now with nine pregnant goats left I wouldn't mind another busy day of four of them kidding out together! Can you tell which pen is the warmest? So we are personally tied 14 to 14. (this post: bucks 11, does 12)













































Bucks: 61
Does: 60


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## svgoats

Finished with winter kids here! 4 sets of twins (3 of which were first timers!)

The dark brown is a buckling and the dapple is a doeling.








We've gotten a rainbow this year! Changing up our program seems to have paid off in the color department. 

Bucks: 62
Does: 61


----------



## CaramelKittey

svgoats said:


> Finished with winter kids here! 4 sets of twins (3 of which were first timers!)
> 
> The dark brown is a buckling and the dapple is a doeling.
> View attachment 170731
> 
> We've gotten a rainbow this year! Changing up our program seems to have paid off in the color department.
> 
> Bucks: 62
> Does: 61


Awww! Cute!
They are such pretty colors. I can't even pick a favorite!
Bucklings: 62
Doelings: 61
Does are catching up!


----------



## svgoats

CaramelKittey said:


> Awww! Cute!
> They are such pretty colors. I can't even pick a favorite!


Tell me about it! Up until now, we've had a majority of solid white kids with only a splash of color here or there. Not this year!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its amazing All the dapples, colors & traditional beauties! Each one are so Amazing! Thanks for sharing...we need more!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

First set born here! 1 buck 1 Doe 
Bucklings: 63
Doelings: 62


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow...look at those dapplez! Sooo cute! :wow::wow:


----------



## CaramelKittey

I’ve been seeings a TON of beautiful kids this year! It’s very exciting to see! My doe better give me some black/white and/or gray doelings! (pray)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well Winnie decided she wanted to up the buck count. 4 boys :heehee:

Bucklings: 67
Doelings: 62


----------



## goodenuff

Pumpkin decided to have quads this morning: one buckskin doeling, one buckskin buckling, and two black bucklings with white spots.

Bucklings: 70
Doelings: 63


----------



## bisonviewfarm

goodenuff said:


> Pumpkin decided to have quads this morning: one buckskin doeling, one buckskin buckling, and two black bucklings with white spots.
> 
> Bucklings: 70
> Doelings: 63
> View attachment 170807
> View attachment 170809


Congratulations! Must be a quad morning jealouse that you got a doe though lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Triplet bucklings.

Bucks 73
Does 63


----------



## CaramelKittey

Wow! There are a lot of bucks! :kid2:
Just as the does we’re catching up...:kid2::kid2::kid2::kid3::kid2::kid2:
Congratulations everybody! Bucks or does, they’re both cute! 
Bucks: 73
Does: 63


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cmon doelings! :kid3:We cant let those bucks win!!! Somebody is still prego...right? Goofy goat, County lineAcres, Jessica 84?,,? Got does???:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::what:


----------



## GoofyGoat

ksalvagno said:


> Triplet bucklings.
> 
> Bucks 73
> Does 63
> View attachment 170825


Oh they're gorgeous, congratulations!
I LOVE their coloring!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Cmon doelings! :kid3:We cant let those bucks win!!! Somebody is still prego...right? Goofy goat, County lineAcres, Jessica 84?,,? Got does???:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::what:


We don't start Kidding for 20 more days....plus or minus a few....so who knows


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We are Depending on you! Does Rule!!!:inlove::inlove::inloverofl)(rofl)


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> Cmon doelings! :kid3:We cant let those bucks win!!! Somebody is still prego...right? Goofy goat, County lineAcres, Jessica 84?,,? Got does???:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::what:


I have two does due in 15-17 days! One doe is a second-timer, first kidding with us, and the other doe has had 7 boys and 1 girl (didn't make it ) over 4 kiddings. This will be her 5th...does are losing bad.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...we have some STRONG :kid3:girls coming..
GOOFY GOAT..JESSICA84, COUNTY LINE ACRES...Ive asked them to BRING IT! :haha:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh...we have some STRONG :kid3:girls coming..
> GOOFY GOAT..JESSICA84, COUNTY LINE ACRES...Ive asked them to BRING IT! :haha:


Yeah! Come on does! :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We’ve had 5 bucks, 4 does so far. 

Bringing the tally up to 

78 bucks
67 does


----------



## CaramelKittey

Goat Whisperer said:


> We've had 5 bucks, 4 does so far.
> 
> Bringing the tally up to
> 
> 78 bucks
> 67 does


Congratulations! Any pictures? 
Sounds like does are getting there..slowly..:kid2::kid2::kid2::kid2::kid2::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## shellgoats

Our tally for the 2020 season is 2 sets of triplets-2 sets of twins and a single. All doe except one little buck. 11 total babies!:inlove:


----------



## CaramelKittey

shellgoats said:


> Our tally for the 2020 season is 2 sets of triplets-2 sets of twins and a single. All doe except one little buck. 11 total babies!:inlove:


Congratulations! 
That's brings our total to...

79: Bucks :kid2:
77: Does :kid3:
Does are catching up!


----------



## CBPitts

Penny kidded Jan 12, 5 days late, with twin bucks










Sage went on January 17th, 4 days late, twins. 1 buck and 1 doe.

















I have one more market breed doe due in a few weeks and then 4 Alpines in March (all on the same day, thanks to AI!)

Bucks 82
Does 78


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh such cute babies! :clapping::inlove::inlove:


----------



## CaramelKittey

CBPitts said:


> Penny kidded Jan 12, 5 days late, with twin bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sage went on January 17th, 4 days late, twins. 1 buck and 1 doe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more market breed doe due in a few weeks and then 4 Alpines in March (all on the same day, thanks to AI!)
> 
> Bucks 82
> Does 78


Congratulations! They are so cute!:inlove:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

My late girl finally gave them up. 2 more doe's!
Bucks 82
Does 80


----------



## Moers kiko boars

GO DOELINGS GO! WE GOT THIS! WOOHOO!!! 
oh sorry.....
Good luck bucklings...


----------



## BrokenArrowFarm

24 here!
10 Doelings
14 Bucklings


----------



## CaramelKittey

BrokenArrowFarm said:


> View attachment 171033
> View attachment 171035
> View attachment 171037
> 24 here!
> 10 Doelings
> 14 Bucklings


(woot)Congratulations!
Does: 90
Bucks: 96
Such pretty babies! I love the colors on the two babies in the second to last picture! They are all adorable and pretty though!


----------



## CaramelKittey

bisonviewfarm said:


> My late girl finally gave them up. 2 more doe's!
> Bucks 82
> Does 80
> View attachment 171031


How cute! 
Congratulations! Does are catching up!


----------



## Mgardner88

1 doe
1 buck 
First babies ever for us, have one more doe due soon.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Mgardner88 said:


> 1 doe
> 1 buck
> First babies ever for us, have one more doe due soon.
> View attachment 171051
> View attachment 171053


Awww! Congratulations! I love the tri-colors and little speckles!
Does: 91
Bucks: 97


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are ALL ADORABLE! Every time I feel Sad...I am looking at all these wonderful babies...and all I can do is SMILE!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> They are ALL ADORABLE! Every time I feel Sad...I am looking at all these wonderful babies...and all I can do is SMILE!!!


Yep! Same here! It also gets me more excited for my own baby goats! It's awesome to think that all the baby goats posted here, are being adorable and bringing lots of happiness into someone else's life. It's pretty amazing!


----------



## Hillsideboers

1 doe this morning!









Does: 92 
Bucks: 97


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We had one buckling and one doeling born last night!










Does: 93
Bucks: 98


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:neat: So PRECIOUS!!!!
:wowwoot)
Cmon Doelings!!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Congratulations @Hillsideboers and @CountyLineAcres ! 
Do you have any more does due? Your does did a good job giving you each a girl! Good job on the little buckling too. I'm not biased at all.


----------



## Hillsideboers

CaramelKittey said:


> Congratulations @Hillsideboers and @CountyLineAcres !
> Do you have any more does due? Your does did a good job giving you each a girl! Good job on the little buckling too. I'm not biased at all.


I've had one other doe born so far and I have two more does to kid. My Nubian is huge I'm hoping for twins out of her and then I have another boer due, I'm guessing a single from her. My second group of boers to kid aren't due till April.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Hillsideboers said:


> I've had one other doe born so far and I have two more does to kid. My Nubian is huge I'm hoping for twins out of her and then I have another boer due, I'm guessing a single from her. My second group of boers to kid aren't due till April.


That all sounds very exciting! 
I hope you get lots of twin doelings!


----------



## senoradirt

Ok, from Mountain Home Texas- we've got 5 doelings and 1 buckling


----------



## GoofyGoat

Totals so far: 

Does 98
Bucks 99


----------



## CaramelKittey

senoradirt said:


> Ok, from Mountain Home Texas- we've got 5 doelings and 1 buckling


Wow, Congratulations! The babies are so cute and fluffy! Nice job to your does for bringing you 5 does and 1 buck! Wish mine could do that good..


----------



## senoradirt

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow, Congratulations! The babies are so cute and fluffy! Nice job to your does for bringing you 5 does and 1 buck! Wish mine could do that good..


I know, right? I feel very lucky!


----------



## MadHouse

Mgardner88 said:


> 1 doe
> 1 buck
> First babies ever for us, have one more doe due soon.
> View attachment 171051
> View attachment 171053


Such sweet little faces and great colours! What breed are they?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

CaramelKittey said:


> Congratulations @Hillsideboers and @CountyLineAcres !
> Do you have any more does due? Your does did a good job giving you each a girl! Good job on the little buckling too. I'm not biased at all.


Thank you! We have 7 more to go! The majority will be going this week, and we have 14 more in May. Hopefully a lot of doelings!


----------



## Mgardner88

MadHouse said:


> Such sweet little faces and great colours! What breed are they?


Nigerian dwarves


----------



## toth boer goats

All very cute.


----------



## V4nishing

We had 3 sets of twins born last week. 5 doelings and 1 buckling on the ground so far. I think we have 3 or 4 nannies still due. I am super new to this group and to goats in general. We had 1 nanny give birth that we didnt know was pregnant when we bought her at the sale. Her doeling didnt make it. then I had 2 of my nannies miscarry WAY early (1 single and one with twins) then we had the 3 sets of twins born.
(I'll get better pics if y'all want to see them)


----------



## MadHouse

V4nishing said:


> We had 3 sets of twins born last week. 5 doelings and 1 buckling on the ground so far. I think we have 3 or 4 nannies still due. I am super new to this group and to goats in general. We had 1 nanny give birth that we didnt know was pregnant when we bought her at the sale. Her doeling didnt make it. then I had 2 of my nannies miscarry WAY early (1 single and one with twins) then we had the 3 sets of twins born.
> (I'll get better pics if y'all want to see them)
> View attachment 171309
> View attachment 171311
> 
> View attachment 171307


:groupwelcome:
Yes, we do want to see them, please! 
Sorry about the ones who didn't make it!


----------



## V4nishing

MadHouse said:


> :groupwelcome:
> Yes, we do want to see them, please!
> Sorry about the ones who didn't make it!


----------



## KNemitzfarm

Had a set of twins yesterday, a boy and a girl.


----------



## V4nishing

Awww they are so cute... they look like 4 of my 6 babies. I wish I could get better pictures... I'll try in the morning. Everyone here is sleeping and I dont like to wake the babies until feeding time lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Alright,V4nishing 5 Doelings, 1 Buck
KNemitzfarm..1 Doeling. 1 BUCK...
NEW TALLY #S
DOELINGS = 104
BUCKLINGS= 101

:neat::wow::wowwoot)


----------



## V4nishing

V4nishing said:


> Awww they are so cute... they look like 4 of my 6 babies. I wish I could get better pictures... I'll try in the morning. Everyone here is sleeping and I dont like to wake the babies until feeding time lol






















Sorry about the red pictures... it's the heat lamps we have out there. The face picture is Ms. Delta. She is one of the babies I have to bottle feed. The one standing on mom is Beta. Her and her sister Alpha we born a week ago yesterday. And the one in the feed bucket with mom is my only buckling Charlie. He is Delta's sister.


----------



## MizTam

Peter(buck) and Petra(doe)








I have 6 more does due between now and July. Last year we had 16 total with 8 of each. This year will be interesting.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Doelings = 105
Bucklings= 102
They are so cute! Peter & petra!


----------



## DanJen

1 doeling all black
1 buckling
Born between 7 and 10pm this evening. Our very first set ever!!! So excited.


----------



## V4nishing

DanJen said:


> 1 doeling all black
> 1 buckling
> Born between 7 and 10pm this evening. Our very first set ever!!! So excited.


Congratulations


----------



## DanJen

My pics didn’t upload. Here they are.


----------



## Mgardner88

Two more for us one big buck and one tiny doe. Mom rejected them so they are bottle babies now.


----------



## MadHouse

Mgardner88 said:


> Two more for us one big buck and one tiny doe. Mom rejected them so they are bottle babies now.
> View attachment 171385


Aaww! Sweet little things!


----------



## rebelINny

Aww such cute babies from everyone! Anxiously waiting for my first ones to be born hopefully this weekend!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings = 104
Doelings= 107

Thats alot of cuteness! 211 total babies so far! Please put your pictures in..then your Tally numbers..thanks!


----------



## SandyNubians

Twins born this morning. 1 Buckling. 1 Doeling.

Buckling = 105
Doelings = 108


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay...doelings are ahead!!!(woot)
Congratulations on the adorable twins!


----------



## Hillsideboers

Triplet bucklings born yesterday.

Bucks 108
Doe 108


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh so beautiful! Or should I say handsome bucklings....
Makes me want to snuggle with all of them !:inlove:


----------



## CaramelKittey

So many cute kids! Mostly twin boys and girls, I hope mine give me something nice like that..
Congratulations on the ADORABLE KIDS everybody!
And..finally does are, well..even now. Not quite ahead of bucks.. Maybe we could have a doe year? Wishful thinking.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

So many adorable babys!!! ❤
We've got 2 more to add. My lamancha doe kidded this morning 1 buck 1 Doe.
Bucks 109
Doe 109


----------



## CaramelKittey

bisonviewfarm said:


> So many adorable babys!!! ❤
> We've got 2 more to add. My lamancha doe kidded this morning 1 buck 1 Doe.
> Bucks 109
> Doe 109
> View attachment 171459
> View attachment 171461


Congratulations! They are so cute! Are they full Lamanchas? I noticed their ears were floppy, and adorable! I love their colors too!
Congratulations!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

CaramelKittey said:


> Congratulations! They are so cute! Are they full Lamanchas? I noticed their ears were floppy, and adorable! I love their colors too!
> Congratulations!


Nope I believe one is half obethasli and the other is half boer.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We had two fullblood boer does kid twins just in the last 12 hours!

Three bucks and one doe total.

Does - 110
Bucks - 112


----------



## CaramelKittey

CountyLineAcres said:


> We had two fullblood boer does kid twins just in the last 12 hours!
> 
> Three bucks and one doe total.
> 
> Does - 110
> Bucks - 112
> 
> View attachment 171529
> 
> View attachment 171527


Congratulations! I love the dappled coloring! It looks like the kid in the top picture got his dapple colors from his Mom!
Congrats!


----------



## bekscott

Mgardner88 said:


> 1 doe
> 1 buck
> First babies ever for us, have one more doe due soon.
> View attachment 171051
> View attachment 171053


Wow! What a blend of color!


----------



## bekscott

Bella (black and white) with one boy and one girl and GiGi with one girl. First Nigerians! :bighug:
Does 112
Bucks 113


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh such beauty! I just.love looking at all this Happy New Life! :inlove::inlove::inlove:
:neat:


----------



## CaramelKittey

bekscott said:


> Bella (black and white) with one boy and one girl and GiGi with one girl. First Nigerians! :bighug:
> Does 112
> Bucks 113
> View attachment 171595
> View attachment 171597


Congratulations! My Mom has been DYING for a cute kid with those colors! Congratulations on getting 2/3 does!


----------



## LamanchaAcres

As of now, im at 6 does and 3 bucks out of four does. I have 23 more to kid within the next few months.

Bucks 116
Does 118


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So precious! They are all adorable!


----------



## CaramelKittey

LamanchaAcres said:


> As of now, im at 6 does and 3 bucks out of four does. I have 23 more to kid within the next few months.
> 
> Bucks 116
> Does 118
> 
> View attachment 171791
> View attachment 171797
> View attachment 171799
> 
> View attachment 171793
> View attachment 171795


Awww! So cute! I love the black and white Nubians at the bottom. Also, are my eyes deceiving me or is it true? Are does actually ahead of bucks?!?:wow:

Congratulations on the kids you have so far. I hope all goes well with the next 23 does!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

Welcome these 2 little does! Born February 11th about 930am.
Does 120
Bucks 116


----------



## daisymay

my two year old first fresher nigerian dwarf had doeling quads saturday 8th feb afternoon. two were very small and one died the following morning. so far two of the doelings are doing well and one is iffy. she only gained an ounce in 24hrs while the other one gained 6 oz. 
will update with photos later.

doelings 124
bucklings 116


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

daisymay said:


> my two year old first fresher nigerian dwarf had doeling quads saturday 8th feb afternoon. two were very small and one died the following morning. so far two of the doelings are doing well and one is iffy. she only gained an ounce in 24hrs while the other one gained 6 oz.
> will update with photos later.
> 
> doelings 124
> bucklings 116


So sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:holidaywelcome: to MuldrowBee & goat farm..& daisy may! Beautiful little ones! Looking forward to the doeling picture . 
Im soo sorry for your loss.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

(woot)(woot)(woot)
GO DOELINGS GO!!


----------



## SandyNubians

daisymay said:


> my two year old first fresher nigerian dwarf had doeling quads saturday 8th feb afternoon. two were very small and one died the following morning. so far two of the doelings are doing well and one is iffy. she only gained an ounce in 24hrs while the other one gained 6 oz.
> will update with photos later.
> 
> doelings 124
> bucklings 116


Sorry for your loss It's never easy.

I hope the iffy girl will start to thrive for you and catch up with her sister.


----------



## mariella

I just had twin dolings born!
doelings 126
bucklings 116


----------



## bekscott

daisymay said:


> my two year old first fresher nigerian dwarf had doeling quads saturday 8th feb afternoon. two were very small and one died the following morning. so far two of the doelings are doing well and one is iffy. she only gained an ounce in 24hrs while the other one gained 6 oz.
> will update with photos later.
> 
> doelings 124
> bucklings 116


You're in our thoughts. Good Luck.


----------



## Tbs4life2000

2 doelings born

Doelings: 126
Bucklings: 116


----------



## Moers kiko boars

GOAT MATH. :up:

DOELINGS 128
BUCKLINGS 116

BEAUTIFUL BABIES!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Finally, does are winning! I just love seeing all their cute faces. :inlove:


----------



## Goats.galore

I can not post pictures but we have had 15 kids born but we lost 2 
8does 7 living 
7 bucks 6 living 

They range from traditional to black dapple


----------



## CaramelKittey

Goats.galore said:


> I can not post pictures but we have had 15 kids born but we lost 2
> 8does 7 living
> 7 bucks 6 living
> 
> They range from traditional to black dapple


Aww...they sound adorable! I'm sorry for your loss, it's always so heartbreaking when it happens. How are the other kids, and the moms? How are you? 
Does: 136
Bucks: 123


----------



## Goats.galore

They’re all doing great. Mommas & babies have been let out in gen pop for the first time so it’s been fun Watchin all the babies meet everyone. & I’m finally getting some rest


----------



## Lindan

Twins, black doe, spotted buck!
Does 137
Bucks 124


----------



## CaramelKittey

Goats.galore said:


> They're all doing great. Mommas & babies have been let out in gen pop for the first time so it's been fun Watchin all the babies meet everyone. & I'm finally getting some rest


I'm glad you and all the goats are doing well. Have you had nice weather in your area for the babies to play in?


----------



## MadHouse

Lindan said:


> Twins, black doe, spotted buck!
> Does 137
> Bucks 124
> View attachment 172131


So sweet! Looks like she is a great mom!


----------



## Sweet_Song

Three does kidded today. 3 bucks and 3 does, so I think that's

Does-140
Bucks-127

They're in a pile in the kid cozy, so I don't think all six can be seen. Two are cream, and the other four are black and tan.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Sweet_Song said:


> View attachment 172157
> 
> Three does kidded today. 3 bucks and 3 does, so I think that's
> 
> Does-140
> Bucks-127
> 
> They're in a pile in the kid cozy, so I don't think all six can be seen. Two are cream, and the other four are black and tan.


Beautiful! It must be nice and warm in that baby pile. Makes me want to jump in too!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I jealous of all these doelings being born! I'm here to even the score LOL.

We've had 3 does kid - 5 bucks and 1 doe. I feel like my life is a comedy right now.

Does - 141
Bucks - 132

Here's a few of them: 
Last one is the ONE doeling we got lol.


----------



## CaramelKittey

CountyLineAcres said:


> I jealous of all these doelings being born! I'm here to even the score LOL.
> 
> We've had 3 does kid - 5 bucks and 1 doe. I feel like my life is a comedy right now.
> 
> Does - 141
> Bucks - 132
> 
> Here's a few of them:
> Last one is the ONE doeling we got lol.
> View attachment 172233
> 
> View attachment 172241
> View attachment 172235
> 
> View attachment 172239


I love the colors so much! They are gorgeous! :inlove:
Sounds like you aren't having a doe year. 
At least the does you have are beautiful dapples, for the most part. 
Were you expecting to have so many cute dapple-colored babies?:lolgoat:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We are so thankful for the gorgeous girls! Makes it all worth it honestly. 

Yes, we have been breeding dappled boers for years, so we definitely expected it. However, Zhaitan has been stamping them even more consistently than we planned!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

More kids born here! 

Bucks: 134

Does: 142


----------



## Sweet_Song

@CountyLineAcres, they are beautiful!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

CountyLineAcres said:


> We are so thankful for the gorgeous girls! Makes it all worth it honestly.
> 
> Yes, we have been breeding dappled boers for years, so we definitely expected it. However, Zhaitan has been stamping them even more consistently than we planned!


That's great! Do you plan on keeping a son of Zhaitan to breed your other does, or get a new buck entirely. Or, do you plan on keeping Zhaitan? After all, he is stunning, and he brought you some beautiful kids! You just have to give him a good talking to about your buck year.


----------



## Jessica84

I forgot I promised mores Kiko boars I would stay add mine here, almost forgot (don't tell her!) Adding another doe kid









Bucks- 134
Does- 143


----------



## CountyLineAcres

CaramelKittey said:


> That's great! Do you plan on keeping a son of Zhaitan to breed your other does, or get a new buck entirely. Or, do you plan on keeping Zhaitan? After all, he is stunning, and he brought you some beautiful kids! You just have to give him a good talking to about your buck year.


LOL we just got Zhaitan, so he's definitely going to stay! The quality I see (regardless of color) has blown me away already. He only has 15 kids on the ground, so I think he deserves a chance to give me more does. We will still be keeping a son, but that's because I always want a backup, and I also can't resist these boys lol. It's a muddy buck farm, I tell ya!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

CaramelKittey said:


> That's great! Do you plan on keeping a son of Zhaitan to breed your other does, or get a new buck entirely. Or, do you plan on keeping Zhaitan? After all, he is stunning, and he brought you some beautiful kids! You just have to give him a good talking to about your buck year.


LOL we just got Zhaitan, so he's definitely going to stay! The quality I see (regardless of color) has blown me away already. He only has 15 kids on the ground, so I think he deserves a chance to give me more does. We will still be keeping a son, but that's because I always want a backup, and I also can't resist these boys lol. It's a muddy buck farm, I tell ya!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok Jessica84! About Time you get that Beautiful baby on here!(dance)Shes a cutey! And then we have CountyLineAcres..with all Zhaitans MiniMes! ( such dappled splendor) But they are BUCKS????? You were supposed to have "THE TALK" ! with him....Hes NOT Listening!!°(headsmash)
And GoatWhisperer...Where are your pictures? You are supposed to put pictures up...WE NEED CUTENESS!!!:bonk: OK GOOFYGOAT! Wheres the babies?????onder:


----------



## Kristy McFarland

Single doeling born 10am on Valentine’s Day! (Feb 14)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok Jessica84! About Time you get that Beautiful baby on here!(dance)Shes a cutey! And then we have CountyLineAcres..with all Zhaitans MiniMes! ( such dappled splendor) But they are BUCKS????? You were supposed to have "THE TALK" ! with him....Hes NOT Listening!!°(headsmash)
> And GoatWhisperer...Where are your pictures? You are supposed to put pictures up...WE NEED CUTENESS!!!:bonk: OK GOOFYGOAT! Wheres the babies?????onder:


Hold your horses...my girls have a few more days...I can assure you they'll get here sooner or later lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Kristy McFarland said:


> Single doeling born 10am on Valentine's Day! (Feb 14)


What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat

New totals:
Bucks 134
Does 144


----------



## Moers kiko boars

But I dont wanna hold my horses...I wanna see GOOFY GOAT BABIES! IM excited to see them....(dance)
Oh..and VALENTINE MYO! 
And a DOE!!!!!!:coolmoves:


----------



## JillZaHulk

Feb 12 our FF Betsy gave us buckling triplets between 3:30&4:30pm

New totals:
Bucks: 137
Does: 144


----------



## JillZaHulk

On 2/14 we had 2 surprise bucklings born to our experienced "Mama" at 7-7:30pm

New totals:
Bucks: 139
Does: 144


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How precious JillZaHunk..i just dont know who is cuter!! That little angel in the liittle darlings arms? Or that little darling girl! They are gorgeous! Such happy cute faces!


----------



## JillZaHulk

Moers kiko boars said:


> How precious JillZaHunk..i just dont know who is cuter!! That little angel in the liittle darlings arms? Or that little darling girl! They are gorgeous! Such happy cute faces!


Awe thank you


----------



## toth boer goats

So adorable.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

2 Little Bucks, born today at 4pm
Bucks 141
Does 144


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

Better pictures this morning!


----------



## mariella

I'm going to add 2 bucklings and a doeling that were born to me but didn't make it.
And then I will add little Mercy to the count as well.
Bucks 143
Does 146


----------



## CaramelKittey

mariella said:


> I'm going to add 2 bucklings and a doeling that were born to me but didn't make it.
> And then I will add little Mercy to the count as well.
> Bucks 143
> Does 146


I'm so sorry for your loss. I can totally relate to that, and it's not easy to deal with. Is the Mom doing OK? I'm sure it is heartbreaking for her too. 

Mercy sure is a cutie though! Congratulations on getting such a cute doeling! :kid3:


----------



## CaramelKittey

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Better pictures this morning!
> View attachment 172487
> View attachment 172489
> View attachment 172491


They are beautiful! I love the spots, and the brown kid sleeping on top of his mom is adorable! I bet she was 'thrilled' to have a baby on her back.


----------



## Sweet_Song

Thanks @Moers kiko boars for the reminder. I almost forgot to add our final kidding. Fran finished up for us with twin bucks on Saturday. Sadly, only one boy made it. New tally: Bucks: 145
Does: 146
Here's the new baby herd for Sweet Song❤
Allegory 2/15








Iliad, Lirit, Odyssey 2/13
























Sabah 2/13








Zoran and Aviv 2/13

















If anyone needs a well bred LaMancha buckling, I'd love to discuss pedigrees since 4 of these kids are bucklings


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou...I wanted everyone to see these little darlings! Sorry for your loss. But ohhhh my...what you have...is awesome!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Squeaks kidded two boys at 5:30PM on February 16th! One day past her due date but I can't complain. The brown kid is polled. 
Bucks: 147
Does: 146
:rungoat:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Such beautiful babies everyone! Congratulations 

We had twins DOES born just a few days ago. I'm glad I can contribute to help the does pull ahead again!

Bucks: 147
Does: 148


----------



## dldolan

Two does and a dude! 2/17 at 1pm! Merlin is the loud black and white. Madison black with chrome trim, Melina with moonspots!





























Bucks: 148
Does: 150


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:hubbahubba:Those babies are getting prettier & more classy each day! Soo cute & cuddly! :neat:


----------



## ksalvagno

Love all the flash! Cute!


----------



## rebelINny

Willa finally dropped her babies. Two doelings! And that begins my kidding season and ends Willa's birthing years. At 10 years old she's due for retirement.

Bucks 148
Does 152


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh what a beautiful way to end her birthing years! 2 gorgeous kidds! Congrats!


----------



## rebelINny

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh what a beautiful way to end her birthing years! 2 gorgeous kidds! Congrats!


This is exactly what I was thinking! I think I'm keeping the chamoisee doeling. The other has already been reserved.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree!!!


----------



## mariella

Adding buck doe twins to the tally!
Bucks 149
Does 153


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Such cute little guys! That blue background makes their color really rich! Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..Im going to practice what I preach. I forgot to post my latest kidds...sorry:bonk: Ive been busy asking all of you to post & I havent..lol lol
My Myotonic FF








Baihla and her 6 lb . Buckling.









Buttons a mini myotonic has 3 lb twins

So...
DOES 153
Bucklings 152

Sorry!


----------



## ksalvagno

Twin doelings. I'm done for the year. Went from 2 to 7 goats in less than a month. 

Does 155
Bucks 152


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh..Goat Math! Love it...i understand..ive had 12 bucklings & 3 doelings in 3 months..plus I bought a doe...who was exposed...yay!


----------



## mariella

Everyone is having a better buck year than me again... I really wish we had more bucks here, now we are overrun with does again.


----------



## Jessica84

So add 5 boys and 3 girls from mine
Does- 158
Bucks- 157


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So cute...but Jessica84...is that little dapple posing for a swim edition sport goat magazine?(rofl)(rofl):inlove:
You did that on purpose didnt you! 
All great looking kidds! 
:neat:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

CHEVY FINALLY DID IT! TWIN BUCKS!
DOES 158
BUCKLINGS 159


----------



## rebelINny

My 88% Boer doe Lickety Split has twin bucklings early this morning. One was DOA. I do believe they were a little premie, he is the most petite, maybe 6 lb Boer kid I've ever seen. He's all ears.

Does 158
Bucks 161

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww hes a cutie..I am sorry for your loss. I do send prayers for this little guy. (pray)


----------



## daisysmaid

Two does!!! So very blessed! Mom is doing fantastic! Girls are up nursing and bouncing already!






























Bucks-161

Does-160


----------



## LisaCan89

Tara kidded buck/doe mini manchas
Better pictures to come 

bucks: 162
Does: 161


----------



## CaramelKittey

@LisaCan89 and @daisysmaid both of your kids look so sweet! Congratulations! :clapping:


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

Olive gave us a buck and a doe at 8am!
Bucks 163
Does 162
Edited to correct backward totals! Thanks, @ksalvagno


----------



## ksalvagno

Bucks 163
Does 162


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Flo








Genevieve and Hubert








Bucks 164
Does 164


----------



## Coolbreeze89

My skittish doe Sherry just surprised me with two healthy doelings! She wouldn’t let me check ligaments, so I had no idea!

Bucks 164
Does 166


----------



## CBPitts

Olive had a single buckling 








Bucks 165
Does 166


----------



## mariella

Does it count if I bought some doelings?


----------



## ksalvagno

mariella said:


> Does it count if I bought some doelings?


No. Nice try though.


----------



## Jessica84

So 4 more does and a buck
Bucks- 166
Does- 170


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

Pictures! Please!! I am swooning over all these babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Jessica84...wheres my pics? Especially after the last doeling pic you put on here(rofl)(rofl)..I cracked up...is she a zexy doeling??? Love the pose!


----------



## Lindan

Cola gave us a buck. 
Bucks 167
Does 170


----------



## rebelINny

Mel had had buck/ doe twins and Brooklyn a DOA doe kid. Twisted uterus and torn. Lost both.
Bucks 168
Does 172


----------



## MadHouse

rebelINny said:


> Melhad had buck/ doe twins and Brooklyn a DOA die kid. Twisted uterus and torn. Lost both.
> Bucks 168
> Does 172


So sorry for your loss! That is heartbreaking.
And, congratulations on Mel's twins!


----------



## rebelINny

Mel's twins


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sybil had a big BOY

Does: 172
Bucks :169


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Even through our losses, these bright & beautiful babies, can warm your very soul! Thanks for the pictures! They make me smile!


----------



## rebelINny

Henna had buck/doe twins and Pip had a single buck this morning. Will post pics soon.

Does 173
Bucks 171


----------



## GoofyGoat

rebelINny said:


> Henna had buck/doe twins and Pip had a single buck this morning. Will post pics soon.
> 
> Does 173
> Bucks 171


Congratulations!


----------



## CaramelKittey

rebelINny said:


> Henna had buck/doe twins and Pip had a single buck this morning. Will post pics soon.
> 
> Does 173
> Bucks 171


Congratulations!
Does are still ahead! :kid3:


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Buck and doe born

Does: 174
Bucks: 172


----------



## rebelINny

Sorry to do this to ya'll but my doe Elsa is gonna tie the bucks and does today with twin bucklings born this morning.

Does: 174
Bucks: 174


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh what precious twins!!!:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Should we all sing.
" LET IT GOOOO...LET IT GOOOO" 
or DOE CODE GIRLS! Its Raining Men,!(dance)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## MadHouse

Tbs4life2000 said:


> Buck and doe born
> 
> Does: 174
> Bucks: 172
> 
> View attachment 174495


Awww! What a sweet picture!
Are they Nigerian Dwarfs?


----------



## daisymay

two nigerian dwarf does kidded march 3rd at 146 days.3 doelings and 2 bucklings

total
does:177
bucks:176


----------



## GoofyGoat

Tonks had trips!
Two Doelings and a buckling.

Does: 179
Bucks: 177


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Tonks had trips!
> Two Doelings and a buckling.
> 
> Does: 179
> Bucks: 177


Yaayyy, Tonks!:coolmoves:


----------



## CaramelKittey

My Nubian-Pygmy cross Lucy, had a 6lb buckling and a doeling DOA. This is the second year in a row she had a DOA doeling. She has never had a doe that lived. Her little buckling was weak, but he is much healthier now. 








Does: 180
Bucks: 178


----------



## KST Goat Farm

The last couple days I got 1 buck and 3 does. Kilroy and Liliana.








Millie and Nellie.















Bucks 179
Does 183


----------



## ksalvagno

CaramelKittey said:


> My Nubian-Pygmy cross Lucy, had a 6lb buckling and a doeling DOA. This is the second year in a row she had a DOA doeling. She has never had a doe that lived. Her little buckling was weak, but he is much healthier now.
> View attachment 174805
> 
> Does: 180
> Bucks: 178


If you are only losing does, she is iodine deficient. Does need more iodine in utero than bucks. A cobalt block or kelp are both good iodine sources.


----------



## MadHouse

CaramelKittey said:


> My Nubian-Pygmy cross Lucy, had a 6lb buckling and a doeling DOA. This is the second year in a row she had a DOA doeling. She has never had a doe that lived. Her little buckling was weak, but he is much healthier now.
> View attachment 174805
> 
> Does: 180
> Bucks: 178


He is adorable! I am so glad he is doing better!


----------



## Chloe1233

Bootsie's quints born 2/27/2020
3 girls and 2 boys






































bucks:181
Does:186


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodnessss.:bighug:.look at all those fuzzy love bugs! Goofy Goat..:squish:Im soooo glad she waited for you. Carmel kitty, Im sorry you lost a doeling. Im very grateful that little buckling is doing better! :goatkiss:


----------



## CaramelKittey

ksalvagno said:


> If you are only losing does, she is iodine deficient. Does need more iodine in utero than bucks. A cobalt block or kelp are both good iodine sources.


Thank you! This is incredibly important information I wish I had a long time ago! 
Would that increase the chances of does, or just save them? 
Again, thank you!


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Does: 187
Bucks: 182
These two were born a few days ago


----------



## CaramelKittey

Chloe1233 said:


> Bootsie's quints born 2/27/2020
> 3 girls and 2 boys
> 
> View attachment 174853
> View attachment 174855
> View attachment 174857
> View attachment 174859
> View attachment 174861
> 
> 
> bucks:181
> Does:186


Is the kid second from the top polled? I didn't see any sign of disbudding. I just can't believe how cute they are! :inlove:


----------



## Chloe1233

CaramelKittey said:


> Is the kid second from the top polled? I didn't see any sign of disbudding. I just can't believe how cute they are! :inlove:


She isn't. She's just so tiny her horn buds hadnt came in yet. I can barely feel them now but they're so small I'm waiting about disbudding


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

My Nigerians kidded early this week! 4 bucks, 1 doe.

Doeling is the second from the bottom, she's also moonspotted! Top 3 boys are blue eyed, doeling and bottom buckling are brown eyed.

Have 7 more does to kid between now and May 






































191 bucks
183 does


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Those Babies are AMAZING!:inlove::inlove: the Doeling is adorable!


----------



## MadHouse

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> My Nigerians kidded early this week! 4 bucks, 1 doe.
> 
> Doeling is the second from the bottom, she's also moonspotted! Top 3 boys are blue eyed, doeling and bottom buckling are brown eyed.
> 
> Have 7 more does to kid between now and May
> 
> View attachment 174949
> View attachment 174951
> View attachment 174953
> View attachment 174955
> View attachment 174957
> 
> 
> 191 bucks
> 183 does


Very very cute!!!!
How do you get them to stand still like that?
Are they already trained professionals?
(pic)


----------



## toth boer goats

I know some of you already seen and commented on my thread.
Kids are pictured here.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/toth-boer-goats-2020-kids-at-2-3-weeks-old.211851/#post-2365011

11 bucklings
7 doelings

Out of 7 Does.


----------



## rebelINny

Rhythm kidded with triplets this morning. 2 bucks 1 doe

Does- 192
Bucks- 185


----------



## rebelINny

Forgot the pic


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Soooo cute! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

Awwwww! So Peaceful!


----------



## SandyNubians

Mary-Lou had Buck/Doe twins early this morning. 








Does- 193
Bucks- 186


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhhh how sweet!


----------



## daisysmaid

Adding my latest to the tally daisy had twin doelings and flora had a buckling!!























Does-195
Bucks-187


----------



## MadHouse

daisysmaid said:


> Adding my latest to the tally daisy had twin doelings and flora had a buckling!!
> View attachment 175153
> View attachment 175155
> View attachment 175157
> 
> 
> Does-195
> Bucks-187


Sooo so cute!:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay DOELINGS! YOU GO GIRLS!!!(cheers)
Bucklings are CUTE...
But DOELINGS R BETTER!!! (dance)(dance)
:squish:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Adding in 2 more Does!
Luna had girls last night...
Does 197
Bucks 187


----------



## MadHouse

Yay Luna!
Such cute little kids and mom looks good!
(woot)


----------



## Lily6

Rosie kidded with a little doeling and buckling at 11am yesterday. The buck is the brown one.

Does -198
Bucks - 188


----------



## MadHouse

Lily6 said:


> Rosie kidded with a little doeling and buckling at 11am yesterday. The buck is the brown one.
> 
> Does -198
> Bucks - 188
> View attachment 175327
> View attachment 175329
> View attachment 175331
> View attachment 175333


Aawww! So sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat

So adorable! Congratulations


----------



## MizTam

Cara had buck/doe twins Sunday night. 
Does 199
Bucks 189


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Look at all the pretty Babies! Ohhhh so adorable!!


----------



## NightShadeMeadows

Selene had twin does today 3-12-2020 (The black and white with spots and moonspots is Seraphina. She will be the keeper for sure. Her sister, the red and white with spots and bigger moonspots has not got a name yet, and will be for sale. She needs an S name. Might call her Sunshine.


















Total Tally :
Does: 201
Bucks : 189


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! Congratulations they're beautiful!


----------



## goathiker

Your count is all off again. Start adding above Toth lol.
The numbers have been flipped too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks like the count is messed up pretty far back if someone has time to go through and count again.


----------



## KNemitzfarm

Had a set of quads this afternoon, they were all scrambled, but their all doing well. 3 girls a 1 boy


----------



## CBPitts

Do we know what the count is? Also, are doa kids counted too? Venus had trips but only 1 made it so is that 3 or 1?


----------



## goathiker

I think just 1

I know where it went off rails so I can fix it in a little while.


----------



## NightShadeMeadows

Two more!! These are Magpie's twins, one GORGEOUS little flashy boy with spots for days, and one doeling, cute as a black and white bug!! The buckling will be for sale so I have not thought of a temporary name for him, but the doeling is NSM Morrigan . We went through 5 days of "labor-no labor- sort of labor-nothing" and she finally had them late last night. We had to hold her to alow the kids to nurse, and after much work and patience, this morning she is standing for them to eat. FINALLY.











































This last photo is Magpie's udder. She is a first time Momma, and she has an udder like Dolly Parton. I am pretty happy all around, Her sister Selene has a nice FF udder, but Maggie went out and got herself a boob job, I am convinced LOL!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! They're gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## svgoats

We have an udder forming on the "Doe That Would Not Take" *FINGERS CROSSED* We paid enough for her, so I'm wanting some BABIES! ...even if they are 2 months behind our other kids...


----------



## goathiker

I ended up with 

Bucklings: 205
Doelings: 209

Should be close anyway


----------



## SandyNubians

goathiker said:


> I ended up with
> 
> Bucklings: 205
> Doelings: 209
> 
> Should be close anyway


Yep, thats right. I just finished going through as well and ended up with the same.


----------



## SandyNubians

Single doeling born yesterday

Bucklings: 208
Doelings: 210


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Goat hiker has B 205..D 209
Sandy Nubians B 208 D 210. 
Im going with..
Bucklings 205
Doelings 210

Is that ok?


----------



## MadHouse

NightShadeMeadows said:


> View attachment 175597
> Selene had twin does today 3-12-2020 (The black and white with spots and moonspots is Seraphina. She will be the keeper for sure. Her sister, the red and white with spots and bigger moonspots has not got a name yet, and will be for sale. She needs an S name. Might call her Sunshine.
> View attachment 175599
> 
> 
> View attachment 175601
> 
> 
> Total Tally :
> Does: 201
> Bucks : 189


Beautiful girls, all three of them! And beautiful pictures! Congratulations!ohlala:


----------



## MadHouse

SandyNubians said:


> Single doeling born yesterday
> 
> Bucklings: 208
> Doelings: 210


Congratulations! Do we get a picture?


----------



## MadHouse

MizTam said:


> Cara had buck/doe twins Sunday night.
> Does 199
> Bucks 189
> View attachment 175349


Sweet little things!:inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

KNemitzfarm said:


> Had a set of quads this afternoon, they were all scrambled, but their all doing well. 3 girls a 1 boy
> View attachment 175667


Oh my goodness, look at them all! So glad they're all ok!
:coolmoveswoot)


----------



## MadHouse

NightShadeMeadows said:


> Two more!! These are Magpie's twins, one GORGEOUS little flashy boy with spots for days, and one doeling, cute as a black and white bug!! The buckling will be for sale so I have not thought of a temporary name for him, but the doeling is NSM Morrigan . We went through 5 days of "labor-no labor- sort of labor-nothing" and she finally had them late last night. We had to hold her to alow the kids to nurse, and after much work and patience, this morning she is standing for them to eat. FINALLY.
> View attachment 175677
> View attachment 175679
> View attachment 175681
> View attachment 175683
> View attachment 175685
> View attachment 175687
> 
> This last photo is Magpie's udder. She is a first time Momma, and she has an udder like Dolly Parton. I am pretty happy all around, Her sister Selene has a nice FF udder, but Maggie went out and got herself a boob job, I am convinced LOL!!!


Congratulations to you and Magpie, aka Dolly!
Beautiful kids!!


----------



## SandyNubians

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations! Do we get a picture?


She will not sit still so this is the best I got:lolgoat:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww she is soooo cute!:inlove::inlove: Love those ears! And attitude!:heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

SandyNubians said:


> She will not sit still so this is the best I got:lolgoat:
> View attachment 175787


What a little cutie!!!


----------



## NightShadeMeadows

GoofyGoat said:


> Awww! They're gorgeous, congratulations!


Thank you so much! I am so glad that kidding is over and everyone is happy and healthy here.


----------



## NightShadeMeadows

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations to you and Magpie, aka Dolly!
> Beautiful kids!!


Thank you!! I handmilked Magpie a bit this morning to get a feel for how her and Selene are going to behave on the stand (both did well) . Magpie had a bodacious udder, sleeping, milk filled kids, and she milked like a dairy cow!! Selene's kids are on her teats so much that she didn't have much to give, but even she (who I thought was going to kick and be a brat on the stand) did great!!


----------



## NightShadeMeadows

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful girls, all three of them! And beautiful pictures! Congratulations!ohlala:


Thank you!! I am really proud of my girls and I am thrilled that I got doelings ! My black and white herd is growing LOL!!!


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Two does born today

Bucks: 205
Does: 212


----------



## MadHouse

Sienna's silly goats said:


> Two does born today
> 
> Bucks: 205
> Does: 212
> View attachment 175859


Congratulations!
They look big already!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok y'all
Lily almost evened things up with her 2 bucklings (I will update with pictures when I can)
Does 212
Bucks 210


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## SandyNubians

Ash had 2 bucklings about an hour ago.

Does- 212
Bucks- 212


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Just had twin bucklings 

Does: 212
Bucks: 214


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Just had triplets! All girls!
Does:215
Bucks:214
WOOHOO!! Go does:heehee:


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Just had triplets born. Two boys and one girl.

Does: 216

Bucks: 216


----------



## MadHouse

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Just had twin bucklings
> 
> Does: 212
> Bucks: 214


Do we get to see pictures?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Had twins born last night! One of each!
Does:216
Bucks:218


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Naomi had 2 boys today.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Does:217
Bucks:219


----------



## MadHouse

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Naomi had 2 boys today.
> View attachment 176317
> View attachment 176319


Congratulations!
2 little sweeties!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Monday Bucklings were 205
Doelings were 212...
Tuesday. Bucklings..6 bucklings. 
Bucklings were 211
Doelings were 212
WEdnesday. Bucklings...213
Doelings...216
Friday. Bucklings 214
Doelings. 217
Sat. Bucklings. 219
Doelings. 217


----------



## HeatherC

Ok, so thos was our first experience with kidding, it wasn't great.
1st - Moo (she was bread when we got her), got home from work and daughter just went to check her and yelled at me to come in, we have babies. It was dark at this time went in ready to help if needed all prepared, hand sanitizer towels gloves etc. Baby already on ground and 1/2 cleaned. Stay in the barn awhile to see if she was done. About 30 min or so later, my daughter said what's that in the water...omg it was a baby  best we can tell mama cleaned her up and she stumbled and fell in water. Lesson learned, we removed the trough and replaced with 5 gal buckets which are taller. Surving twin is a big buckling named Oreo, doing amazing.
2nd and and third were single and went perfect. 1 doeling ,Cookie and 1 buckling Carmel (he had bent ears for the longest time lol super cute).
4th birthing was from Cinnamon, she had 4 in total only 2 survived. 2 sets of twins is the best way I can describe they came out together in individual bags but with another sac over both. In each set one came out the right way then the other came out breech ( the breech babies didnt make it, by the time the head was out they were gone. With both babies together I didnt understand what I was seeing.) The surving were 1 doe 1 buckling Scarlet and Sargent, beautiful healthy and strong.
Next one was our Ginger. Hindsight , I'm thinking she had toxemia the last week or so, but I thought she was just really close that was slowing her down. She had quads duke, duchess, Marquis and Prince. We brought 2 of them is the house , they were really week, mot standing and she wasn't caring for them (1st time freshner). We milked a little colostrum to give to them right away, and bought some at the feed store. They both finally stood several hours later but not for long. Long story short the weakest one is still with us and his brother is not. Prince still isn't out of the woods, we are giving supliment to help and he is improving. His mom we think suffered from Milk fever and I think that is finally almost under control.
Tonight our Nutmeg had triplets, the first 2 were perfect births the 3 was breech and I had to assist, still born. Giving mom antibiotics etc. Poor baby. Both boys Phantom and Coco are tiny and mom had no idea what to do, they are weak. Milked colostrum and we will see how it goes.

I am so upset over this kidding season I really think we are done, I just dont understand what happened. Everyone was in great health, happy, well cared for goats. I am absolutely devastated.

I have to figure out how to upload photos,says file too large.


----------



## HeatherC

Here are the babies, they are all precious and loved!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Adele had 1 boy and 2 girls Sunday.
















Riley had 1 girl and 1 boy this morning. Boy was dead.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

All those babies are so precious. Im sorry for you losses. Kidding is a special time for lessons Some of the most hurtful, yet beneficial. If we take life for granted we dont appreciate the little triumphs. Take what you have learned and improve. Thats the most important lesson of all. All of you have done Great Things..especially your first time! 

Bucklings.... 226
Doelings.......221


----------



## billiejw89

march 2nd - 1 buckling
march 22 - 2 doelings

bucklings - 227
doelings - 223


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay!...If you have Pictures...we would LOVE to see them. THANKS! :up:


----------



## billiejw89

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yay!...If you have Pictures...we would LOVE to see them. THANKS! :up:


here are my pics 

Patch, Pumpkin's surprise boer cross babe... 









Starla's 1st girl, her buyers have named her Jelly (they are still waiting for a "Bean")









and starla's 2nd girl. Her buyers have named her Daphne.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh they are beautiful! Thanks for shareing ! :inlove::nod::inlove:


----------



## J4Julz

March 19 - 2 bucklings
March 22- 2 doelings

Not the best pics, but we're getting there


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings....229
Doelings.......225
Beautiful babies!!! :bighug:
CMON DOELINGS!!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Moana had 3 boys at 5:00-5:30am.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Bucklings: 232
Doelings: 225
Congrats on those cuties! 
Sounds like it was a quick delivery if they were all out in 30 minutes! 
I’m sure Moana liked it better that way. (thumbup)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I have the vet do ultrasounds so I know how many they will have so I can feed them right amount. The vet said Moana was only going to have 1. This is the second doe that had triplets that the vet said they was have 1.


----------



## BethJ

Gracie had two bucks yesterday 3/24/20. Too bad she didn't contribute to that doe number! lol













Bucks: 234
Does: 225


----------



## MadHouse

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> I have the vet do ultrasounds so I know how many they will have so I can feed them right amount. The vet said Moana was only going to have 1. This is the second doe that had triplets that the vet said they was have 1.


I'd say, save your money.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Alright Bethj we need a conference with that buck of your...(rofl)
Congrats on the bucklings! Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welcome THUNDERBOLT








Born at 11:33..10 lbs. Buckling
Sorry no doelings...
BUCKLINGS. 235
DOELINGS. 225


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Welcome THUNDERBOLT
> View attachment 176827
> 
> Born at 11:33..10 lbs. Buckling
> Sorry no doelings...
> BUCKLINGS. 235
> DOELINGS. 225


Congratulations Moers and Wohbi!!
What a cute little guy!!
My May has to have 10 doelings now!


----------



## Coolbreeze89

My final kidding: a single buckling! Named him Tigger, as he is quite "bouncy, trouncy, and pouncy" and "the only one"! 
Bucklings 236
Doelings 225

While I enjoyed my rest last night without the baby monitor (aka labor monitor!), I'm so sad that I won't be kidding anymore! It has been an amazing experience, as this is my first year of breeding goats. My 7 doelings gave me 11 healthy babies (6 doelings, 5 bucklings), and all the mamas stayed healthy and continue to take excellent care of all their little ones. (No bottle babies! Woohoo!)


----------



## MadHouse

Coolbreeze89 said:


> My final kidding: a single buckling! Named him Tigger, as he is quite "bouncy, trouncy, and pouncy" and "the only one"!
> Bucklings 236
> Doelings 225
> 
> While I enjoyed my rest last night without the baby monitor (aka labor monitor!), I'm so sad that I won't be kidding anymore! It has been an amazing experience, as this is my first year of breeding goats. My 7 doelings gave me 11 healthy babies (6 doelings, 5 bucklings), and all the mamas stayed healthy and continue to take excellent care of all their little ones. (No bottle babies! Woohoo!)
> 
> View attachment 176915
> View attachment 176917


That is a beautiful picture with a bit of sun on him. 
Congratulations to all your goat mamas, and you!!!
So happy you have all good experiences!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Tanny had a boy and girl.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Trixie had quads....one died so i have 2 boys and 1 girl!
Bucklings 239
Doelings 227


----------



## NDinKY

Adding Tinkerbelle’s two bucklings from Monday. 

Bucklings 241
Doelings 227

Hoping to add to the doeling total on 4/4!


----------



## J4Julz

Congratulations everyone! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Luvlilly..so sorry for your loss. Bless your heart. 
Madhouse..are you down to 2 weeks now....or less????onder:
Wheres all the pictures of these new babies? Gotta show some braggin rights! We love to see them ! 
Cmon Doelings....


----------



## rebelINny

Elise had a single buckling for her ff year. He's a big boy.

Bucklings 242
Doelings 227


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww such cute faces! All of them!


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Our kidding season is finally complete.

Our personal tally is 4 bucks, 5 does


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Does 232
Bucks 246


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice kidds! Look ready to show with that show helper you have! So glad you are finished and you have all those beauties! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice, congrats.


----------



## rebelINny

Shasta had buck/doe twins today. My last mini alpine doe to kid this year. Doeling is the first two pic. retained


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings. 247
Doelings. 233

Very nice fuzzy babies! Adorable,! Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @Crazy Little Goat and @rebelINny !!
Enjoy playing with the fuzzballs!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Luvlilly..so sorry for your loss. Bless your heart.
> Madhouse..are you down to 2 weeks now....or less????onder:
> Wheres all the pictures of these new babies? Gotta show some braggin rights! We love to see them !
> Cmon Doelings....


May is down to 2 and 1/2 weeks to go. I keep feeling the kids moving all the time. They are active!


----------



## billiejw89

annabelle had twin bucks yesterday morning

















Daisy had a buck and a doe

















and Little Lady had twin does this morning

















Bucklings 244
Doelings 230


----------



## MadHouse

billiejw89 said:


> annabelle had twin bucks yesterday morning
> View attachment 177313
> 
> View attachment 177315
> 
> 
> Daisy had a buck and a doe
> View attachment 177319
> 
> View attachment 177325
> 
> 
> and Little Lady had twin does this morning
> View attachment 177327
> 
> View attachment 177321
> 
> 
> Bucklings 244
> Doelings 230


Aaawww! Little sweeties!!!:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh can I come Snuggle with ALL of those adorable little ones???:bighug:THEY ARE SOOOOOO CUUUUUUUTE!!!!:inlove:


----------



## billiejw89

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh can I come Snuggle with ALL of those adorable little ones???:bighug:THEY ARE SOOOOOO CUUUUUUUTE!!!!:inlove:


Thank you! We have been staring at them and loving on them all day haha. they are great snugglers!


----------



## rebelINny

Eden had a nearly 8lb buck kid for her ff. He's flashy though.

Bucklings 245
Doelings 230


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:inlove::inlove:hes a cutey!!! :inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

rebelINny said:


> Eden had a nearly 8lb buck kid for her ff. He's flashy though.
> 
> Bucklings 245
> Doelings 230
> View attachment 177623


Beautiful colours! I hope Eden is doing well!


----------



## happybleats

We have had 5 does and 3 bucks so far..only one mom to go..
total: Bucks: 248
does:235


----------



## happybleats

oops..pix loaded twice LOL..sorry


----------



## MadHouse

happybleats said:


> oops..pix loaded twice LOL..sorry


That's ok, we can enjoy them twice that way!
Very very beautiful!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love the little earless wonder! All are so precious! Those are very nice pictures! Cant wait to see what else you get! :wow::wowwoot)


----------



## rebelINny

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful colours! I hope Eden is doing well!


Eden is doing great albiet a bit sore lok and has a gorgeous and full ff udder. I'm very pleased with how nice it is and how well she milks.


----------



## daisymay

Nigerian dwarf doe had quads!
2 does and 2 bucks
Total 
250 bucks
237 does


----------



## Moers kiko boars

mg: Quads! :wow::wow::wow::hubbahubba::holidaywelcome: little ones!!!!! 

Wheres the (pic)


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Nubian doe had twin bucks.
Total:
252 bucks
237 does


----------



## MadHouse

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Nubian doe had twin bucks.
> Total:
> 252 bucks
> 237 does


Congratulations!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks! We're feeling like Christmas in April.


----------



## MadHouse

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Thanks! We're feeling like Christmas in April.


 When you have time, we would like to see pictures of your Christmas babies!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> When you have time, we would like to see pictures of your Christmas babies!










I did start a thread over in the Birth Announcements. Cedarwinds Farm 1st Birth in the Books. I'll probably post more pictures on there.


----------



## MadHouse

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> View attachment 178043
> 
> I did start a thread over in the Birth Announcements. Cedarwinds Farm 1st Birth in the Books. I'll probably post more pictures on there.


Awww! Such cuties, and a good mama! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

such beauties! Thanks for sharing the pics! Sooo cute!


----------



## rebelINny

Apparition had twin bucklings today. First is Sultan, he is 7.5 lbs and Sheriff came breech, back legs first and is 8 lbs.

254 bucks
237 does


----------



## MadHouse

rebelINny said:


> Apparition had twin bucklings today. First is Sultan, he is 7.5 lbs and Sheriff came breech, back legs first and is 8 lbs.
> 
> 254 bucks
> 237 does
> 
> View attachment 178377


Welcome to the world, Sultan and Sherriff! Very cute!!


----------



## NDinKY

Adding Katie’s buck/doe twins and Sprinkles quints (2 buck/3 doe). 

Bucklings 257
Doelings 241


----------



## Tanya

And then there is my doe Destiny born 29 Feb. Leap year baby


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Tanya said:


> And then there is my doe Destiny born 29 Feb. Leap year baby


So shes going to stay young for awhile?


----------



## Tanya

Iluvlily she certainly will. And will stay our baby for a long lo g time.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Tanya said:


> Iluvlily she certainly will. And will stay our baby for a long lo g time.


Nothing wrong with that:heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Andromeda gave us triplets, 2bucklings and a doeling

Totals:
Bucklings 259
Doelings 242


----------



## Graffogefarms

Well, We were just trying to figure it out, Pippi (1b*RIP, 1 doe) Hashtag 2 boys, Arendelle 1b1d, angel 1b1d, Momo 2b, slosh 1b1d, Helena 1b1d So total of 8 bucks, 5 does.


----------



## rebelINny

Delight(Nubian) had a single (Mini-Nubian) buckling yesterday. Not sure what the totals are at now so I'll let the admin add up


----------



## groovyoldlady

A groovy buck year so far. We've had 2 kiddings resulting in 5 bucks. So add 5 boys to Rebel's total.


----------



## happybleats

We had twin does yesterday...and we are done.


----------



## groovyoldlady

I think I just figured that up to 274 Bucklings and 249 doelings so far...


----------



## MadHouse

rebelINny said:


> Delight(Nubian) had a single (Mini-Nubian) buckling yesterday. Not sure what the totals are at now so I'll let the admin add up
> View attachment 178651
> View attachment 178653


Such a cute little guy!!


----------



## MadHouse

happybleats said:


> We had twin does yesterday...and we are done.
> View attachment 178655


Beautiful!!:inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

May, FF Nigerian Dwarf gave birth to a buckling last night!









Bucklings 275
Doelings 249


----------



## Tanya

Come onDoelings. We girls must catch up. Cant have too many men out there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful happy little faces! :holidaywelcome:all to this wonderful wacky world of goat lovers!


----------



## lada823

I haven't added mine yet. 3 does and 1 buck so far.

Bucklings 276
Doelings 252


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Therez ALWAYS ROOM FOR MORE! BRING OUT THE BABY PICTURES..AND ADD TO OUR TALLY! (woot)


----------



## billiejw89

Nutella - Buck/Doe Twins
Fancy - Buck/Doe Twins

Bucklings - 278
Doelings - 254


----------



## daisysmaid

Awwww so cute!! All of them


----------



## MadHouse

billiejw89 said:


> Nutella - Buck/Doe Twins
> Fancy - Buck/Doe Twins
> 
> Bucklings - 278
> Doelings - 254
> View attachment 178843
> View attachment 178845
> View attachment 178847
> View attachment 178849


Beautiful!
I noticed they all have special socks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ooooooohhh so adorable! Each one sooo preciouse!ohlala: really like the last one..looks like he is saying onward to Victory! " lol lol :run:


----------



## Tanya

Look at those beaaaaiuuuuuutttttiiiiful babies. Makes me want to farm in earnest with them. But cant here in SA. Costs too much. Congratulations.


----------



## rebelINny

Finally I get another Doeling! Navi had a single doeling this morning.

Bucklings - 278
Doelings - 255


----------



## MadHouse

rebelINny said:


> Finally I get another Doeling! Navi had a single doeling this morning.
> 
> Bucklings - 278
> Doelings - 255
> View attachment 178951


Yay! Congratulations! What a cutie!! :inlove:


----------



## GoatLover24839

A premature la mancha boy. I have hope for this one. He's a strong one.








#49 and her two boys, Easter and Pasqua. Easter is the more black headed one. He's also the smaller one.

Buckings:281
Doelings:255


----------



## GoatLover24839

One of my previous boys. I'm going to keep him and his brother for breeding. His name is Covid. He has a brother named Corona. The mom is #20. She has a hernia. That's one of the reasons why I'm keeping the boys. Covid has a good temperament. He loves people.








These are also older babies. Hansel and Gretel. The brown one is Gretel, the girl, and the black one is Hansel, the boy. I'm not going to keep him. Gretel died a few days ago from bloat.  The mom is the goat in the front. Her name is Caramel. She's one of my best moms. 









Bucklings:282
Doelings:255


----------



## GoatLover24839

Here's two girls to raise the doelings:








If you look very closely at the mother's eye, you can tell that she had pink eye. She was pregnant when she got it. I did the best I could to get rid of it, so then when she had her babies, she would be able to see and take care of them. She was completely blind when she had her two babies. It was truly a miracle. She would cry out for them, and they would cry back. She followed the sound of their cries and found them. She kept licking them and licking them, not knowing if they were clean enough. She cleaned them for almost three days! They were the cleanest babies ever. She was a great mom. The pink eye went away and she was an ever better mom, being able to actually see her two girls.

Bucklings:282
Doelings:257


----------



## MizTam

On Thursday the 16th Gem had quads 3 does, 1 buck. Gem gave me her first buckling! She's had 9 kids and only 1 buck out of all of them. They are all blue eyed too!








Then Dara Gem's daughter gave me triplets early this morning, 2 bucks 1 doeling just like last year. The doeling has blue eyes, and the bucklings have a blue/brown mix.








I still have 3 does to go. 
Total count. 
Bucklings: 285
Doelings: 261


----------



## daisymay

Bucklings 287
Doelings 261


My ff nigerian dwarf had twin bucklings both healthy.


----------



## goat

38 doelings and 37 bucklings so far with 4 left to kid out.

299 doelings
324 bucklings.


----------



## Grassland Goats

View attachment 179749


Had mama go super early with one of each and only have 2 left to kid this year
325 Bucklings
300 doelings


----------



## goat

A single buckling last night just before the storm hit.
3 does left to kid out

326 bucklings
300 doelings


----------



## Damfino

Add two more to the 2020 kidding tally! Skeeter just kidded a buck and a doe this afternoon in a textbook perfect birth. I just had to sit back and watch, which was a great change from having to deal with Nubbin's quads earlier this week. 

So I guess if we add Nubbin's 4 girls, plus the one girl that Carole's other goat had, plus my girl and boy that makes it: 

327 bucklings 
305 doelings


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Meet Uno..FB Myotonic Buckling

Bucklings....328
Doelings...... 305


----------



## rebelINny

Skye finally dropped her litter lol triplet BUCKS 

Bucklings....331
Doelings...... 305

Here they are hanging out while I cleaned out the kid pen.


----------



## rebelINny

My Nubian doe just dropped her kids this morning. I bought her bred and was told by a Nubian buck. Well...elf ears so yeah nope. Cute just the same. Two little doelings. Sorry for the messy pen they just came in and momma hadn't cleaned them off real well.


----------



## rebelINny

Bucklings....331
Doelings...... 307


----------



## MadHouse

rebelINny said:


> My Nubian doe just dropped her kids this morning. I bought her bred and was told by a Nubian buck. Well...elf ears so yeah nope. Cute just the same. Two little doelings. Sorry for the messy pen they just came in and momma hadn't cleaned them off real well.
> View attachment 180495


It bet YOU were surprised!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

All babies are perfect & beautiful!


----------



## rebelINny

MadHouse said:


> It bet YOU were surprised!!!
> Congratulations!


I was! Lol


----------



## NDinKY

Adding our kids from last weekend, 2 bucklings and 2 doelings. 

Bucklings 333
Doelings 309

We have 2 left to kid in mid-June then we’re done until fall. Hoping to increase the doelings count!


----------



## senoradirt

Just had a Syfan spanish doeling born today!
Bucklings 333
Doelings 310


----------



## MadHouse

senoradirt said:


> Just had a Syfan spanish doeling born today!
> Bucklings 333
> Doelings 310


Wow, what a beauty!
:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww..so cute! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Aozora

FF Nubian doe had a premature buckling, and later delivered a dead buckling. Little preemie can't regulate his temperature, so he's in the house as a bottle baby. And he's not spoiled at all. Nope. Ignore the picture. Not spoiled.

Bucklings: 334
Doelings: 310


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::neat:

( what picture? :upset::kid2:


----------



## MadHouse

Aawww! Of course he is spoiled and he should be!!:inlove:
So sorry you lost the second one.


----------



## LadySecret

Today I got home from work just in time to pull Snow's giant single doe kid! Thought she was a buck until I check. I just love light buckskins! Good girl Snow.




























Bucklings: 334
Doelings: 311


----------



## LadySecret

I forgot to add my kids from February to the tally.

Rosie has triplets 2D1B
Bella has twins 2D
Slick had twins 1D1B

Totals
Bucklings: 336
Doelings: 316


----------



## CaramelKittey

Wow!
So many beautiful babies. :inlove:


----------



## happybleats

Lada823..that grey baby is so pretty/handsome


----------



## Clarebear123456

6 mamas and 12 babies born here. 

Totals 
Bucks: 344
Does: 320


----------



## dldolan

Three more girls and one dude!
Totals Bucks 345 Does 323


----------



## KyKyMarie77

Three bucks and 1 doe 
Totals:
348 bucks
324 does


----------



## Moers kiko boars

ClareBear..I would live to see some pictures :kid3::kid2::kid3::kid3::kid2:if you have some...please. & congrats on the new kidds!
Dldolan. Love the color of that kidd. What do you call her? Is it a blonde? Beautiful!
KyKyMarie 77 :bighug:so precious! Just adorable! Thanks foe shareing!


----------



## Clarebear123456

Moers kiko boars said:


> ClareBear..I would live to see some pictures :kid3::kid2::kid3::kid3::kid2:if you have some...please. & congrats on the new kidds!
> Dldolan. Love the color of that kidd. What do you call her? Is it a blonde? Beautiful!
> KyKyMarie 77 :bighug:so precious! Just adorable! Thanks foe shareing!


I have lots of pictures and stories about this kidding season over in the waiting room. The thread is called 'Milarch farms waiting/kidding thread 2020', I would love for anyone who is interested to check it out!


----------



## Damfino

I forgot to update last week when we had two more kids: 1 doe, 1 buck.

Meet Zelda (tri-color doeling) and Sonic (two-tone chamoisee buckling)! They are Alpine/Nubian crosses but heavy on the Alpine (3/4). Born 5/6/2020 at around 2 a.m. Mama popped these little critters out all by herself and had them dry and nursing before I woke up at 3:30 to check on them. A friend of mine saw them being born on our Goat-O-Scope around 2:15. Zelda was already on the ground and Sonic popped out a few minutes later. 









Total count: 
349 bucks,
325 does


----------



## KyKyMarie77

KyKyMarie 77 :bighug:so precious! Just adorable! Thanks foe shareing!

NP! The girl is the one with brown on her head laying down, they are kiko boar mixes. The other one with brown is jojo, he’s our bottle baby. It’s been a little rough, but he’s finally eating now and is very energetic. He’s currently doing laps in our living room


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Congratulations @KyKyMarie77 and @Damfino! What beautiful babies. :inlove:


----------



## goat

Twins, a little bitty 2lbs 1.2 oz doeling and a big buckling

334 bucklings
311 doelings


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww how adorable!:inlove: congrats!


----------



## OKSara

5-21-2020
Crazy Cora had 2 doelings!
At least 2 more does supposed to kid before July 1.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Congratulations @goat and @OKSara! You both got some adorable babies. :inlove:

Bucklings: 334
Doelings: 313


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Alright MORE KIDDS! YAY. LOOK AT THOSE SNUGGLE BABIES!!!


----------



## Angel A

GoatLover24839 said:


> Here's two girls to raise the doelings:
> View attachment 179297
> 
> If you look very closely at the mother's eye, you can tell that she had pink eye. She was pregnant when she got it. I did the best I could to get rid of it, so then when she had her babies, she would be able to see and take care of them. She was completely blind when she had her two babies. It was truly a miracle. She would cry out for them, and they would cry back. She followed the sound of their cries and found them. She kept licking them and licking them, not knowing if they were clean enough. She cleaned them for almost three days! They were the cleanest babies ever. She was a great mom. The pink eye went away and she was an ever better mom, being able to actually see her two girls.
> 
> Bucklings:282
> Doelings:257


If that ever happens to you again get a nasal spray bottle and some colloidal silver. Spray in the infected eyes 3 or 4 times a day or more if needed. It will clear it up. Takes some time but it's natural and you don't have to worry about over dosing. Kills 650 known pathogens.


----------



## Angel A

So I looked back since April and I don't see my name so I don't think I've added mine to the tally yet...

Jan 20th- twin doelings








March 17th- twin doelings








March 18th- single buckling








April 2nd- triplets!!! 2 buckling and a doeling














And May 22nd a single buckling was born. It was bitter sweet, we had to put my big buck down last night. Found him seizing. It's on Rainbow Bridge.
My lil man with the new lil man.













So my totals are
5 doelings
4 bucklings

Next kids due in July or August


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Count was incorrect on last page. 
UPDATE..
BUCKLINGS...353
DOELINGS. .....333

ALL AWESOME SNUGGLE BABIES:lolgoat::goatkiss::happygoat::happygoat::goatkiss::lolgoat::wow::wowwoot)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I had three more bucklings and a doeling

Bucklings: 356
Doelings: 334


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> Count was incorrect on last page.
> UPDATE..
> BUCKLINGS...353
> DOELINGS. .....333
> 
> ALL AWESOME SNUGGLE BABIES:lolgoat::goatkiss::happygoat::happygoat::goatkiss::lolgoat::wow::wowwoot)


Was that me? I'm terrible at math. :haha:
I'll leave it to you for the talley.  :lolgoat:


----------



## goodenuff

My doe had a buckling and a doeling. Sadly, the little girl got amniotic fluid in her and we couldn't get enough of it out so she crossed over rainbow bridge.

Bucklings: 357
Doelings: 335


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh im so sorry for your loss. Thats a tough one . 
Congrats on you Buckling. I hope mom & new kidd are doing well


----------



## Angel A

Sorry about that one you lost! Hugs and happy thoughts for you!!! :squish:


----------



## goodenuff

Momma and buckling are doing great this morning; Amazon (buckling) is a jumping machine (or at least attempts to be)!


----------



## MadHouse

So sorry for your loss Goodennuff! (console)
I am glad mom and Amazon are doing so well! :inlove:


----------



## Damfino

Add five more from my sector: 
Memorial day afternoon we had two kiddings at once. Twin bucks and a single doeling. 

This morning at around 1:30 a.m. we added another set of twins. Once again a buck and a doe. 

Bucklings: 360
Doelings: 337


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay! More friends for Butterfly:inlove:! She is going to enjoy all her new friends! :goatkiss:Congrats on your doelings. We are running behind! :happygoat::lolgoat:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Congratulations on Amazon @goodenuff! He is a cute kid. I'm so sorry to hear you lost the doeling.. :hug:

Congratulations @Damfino! How many does do you have left to kid?


----------



## Grassland Goats

Buckling 360
Doelings 338


----------



## MadHouse

Grassland Goats said:


> Buckling 360
> Doelings 338
> View attachment 182717


Aawww! She looks like an easter bunny! Sooo cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh what a pretty little frosted face! So precious! Congrats!


----------



## daisymay

Triplets born this morning.nigerian dwarf.
2 bucks and 1 doe
————
Bucklings 362
Doelings 339


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh my goodness..they are sooo cute!


----------



## daisymay

last suprise doe to kid
large twins 1 of each
_____
bucks 363
does 340


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I forgot to add this last week. Pepper had a doe on Saturday June 13th. Little girl's name is Gracie. She is a pure Nubian. 









Bucks: 363
Does: 341


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh what a precious precious doeling! She is adorable..


----------



## MadHouse

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> I forgot to add this last week. Pepper had a doe on Saturday June 13th. Little girl's name is Gracie. She is a pure Nubian.
> View attachment 183957
> 
> 
> Bucks: 363
> Does: 341


Congratulations!
She is beautiful!!


----------



## goodenuff

Just had a doe kid today with two doelings! Hallelujah! Only, you know, a week and a half after her last possible due date.

Bucks: 363
Does: 343


----------



## Goataddict

Cute little doelings and twins lucky you :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Twin Doelings! How Awesome. They are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## OKSara

I got a surprise buckling today! He's super cute!


----------



## Ashlynn

Forgot to add them earlier... May 31st 2020, Ariel had two doelings named Paris & Kiwi. Bucks: 364 Does: 345


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww such cute pictures! They are adorable! That little suprise looks like he rules! Lol lol so cute!


----------



## OKSara

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww such cute pictures! They are adorable! That little suprise looks like he rules! Lol lol so cute!


He's definitely the boss! Those blue eyes will get him anything he could ask for! Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Isnt it funny how that works? Those blye eyes just really work on us goatees!!! :inlove:


----------



## OKSara

Moers kiko boars said:


> Isnt it funny how that works? Those blye eyes just really work on us goatees!!! :inlove:









His eyes look almost green today. He got to spend some time in the shop today because heat index is pushing 115.


----------



## MadHouse

OKSara said:


> View attachment 184717
> His eyes look almost green today. He got to spend some time in the shop today because heat index is pushing 115.


Aaww! So sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats

All are so cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Nubian buckling born 7/14









Bucks: 365 Does: 345


----------



## 47901

I was told everyone would appreciate these littles, meet my rescue surprises Chip & Bambi and momma Cookie


----------



## 47901




----------



## 47901

Also had two other doelings in April so I’ll go 
Bucks: 366 
Does: 348


----------



## 47901

Jane 
Born 4/20


----------



## 47901

Mary and Jane my first herd name registered girls after just being born 
️


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

totesmygoots said:


> View attachment 185449
> 
> Mary and Jane my first herd name registered girls after just being born
> ️


They are all so cute!


----------



## Tanya

I must add my Gizmo. Born May 23rd. A buckling.


----------



## Tanya

OKSara said:


> I got a surprise buckling today! He's super cute!
> View attachment 184623
> View attachment 184625


I love the black n white. Beautiful


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh be still my beating heart:inlove::inlove: they are ALL ADORABLE! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Goataddict

Tanya said:


> I must add my Gizmo. Born May 23rd. A buckling.


Oh pictures please.


----------



## Goataddict

All babies are all just so cute.


----------



## Boers4ever

These are my babies! Two does and a buck. The all red one is is named Patience.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 185527
> View attachment 185529
> View attachment 185531
> 
> 
> These are my babies! Two does and a buck. The all red one is is named Patience.


Cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ahhhhh what precious precious babies! I love the spots!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Stella Bella born August 11th


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

totesmygoots said:


> View attachment 185449
> 
> Mary and Jane my first herd name registered girls after just being born
> ️


Omg it looks like a tiny little cow! I'm in love


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ooooooh I.like Stella Bella! SOOOOOO [email protected]!!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ooooooh I.like Stella Bella! SOOOOOO [email protected]!!


I convinced my husband to let us keep here. He wanted knew arrows for his bow so I'm like I'll make u a deal. U can get new arrows if I can keep her


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Not sure the tally.. but going off of this
Bucks: 369
Does: 349


totesmygoots said:


> Also had two other doelings in April so I'll go
> Bucks: 366
> Does: 348


----------



## Alex Kimoto

Had three does! unfortunately one didn't make it- can we still count her? Maggie/magnolia







, Murphy







and the one that passed, marlowe


----------



## Alex Kimoto

Bucks:369
Does: 352


----------



## MadHouse

Alex Kimoto said:


> Had three does! unfortunately one didn't make it- can we still count her? Maggie/magnolia
> View attachment 187961
> , Murphy
> View attachment 187963
> and the one that passed, marlowe
> View attachment 187965


Congratulations on your cuties :inlove:, and so sorry about Marlowe! (console)


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh your doelings are so.precious...im sorry you lost one.


----------



## LadySecret

On October 12th, two of my does kidded. Wild Thing, a ND kidded with twin doelings. Sadly, one doeling died. This was Wild Things first time kidding. She showed no signs of kidding on evening check but went in the night without me. I think she just focused on one kid and neglected the other. Anyway, I'm thankful for the one who survived.

Luna, a Boer doe, kidded with a monster 13 pounds single buckling! His sire is a commercial kiko with blue eyes and passed them on to this buckling. This was an accidental breeding as the sire was only 12 weeks old when he bred Luna. Until Luna gave birth, I thought she was bred to my Boer buck! But those blue eyes against a red Boer coat were a dead giveaway! And a complete shock

They are six weeks old now and constant companions.





































Kidding tally: 
Bucks 370
Does 354


----------



## Tanya

Now look at those lookers. Congrats


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh what cute little guys. Both are adorable!


----------



## MadHouse

Very cute! :inlove: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CaramelKittey

They are so beautiful! Sorry you lost a doeling. Those kids are precious! :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## MontanaMist

Cookie Dough had 2 bucklings and 1 doeling
Monkey had a 1 doeling
MC had 2 doelings 
Red Kind 1 doeling all in June 2020
Kidding total Bucks 372 Does 359


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful...Beautiful...kidds!


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Pamela had two bucklings and a doeling on 12/11/2020 - Poppy, Pedro and Percy

















Lacey had one buckling 21/11/2020 - Legolas










Total count:
Buckings:375
Doelings:360


----------



## MadHouse

So sweet :inlove:, thanks for posting, @MontanaMist and @McCarthyFarms !!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww just made my Thanksgiving day! THANKFUL FOR THE PRECIOUS KIDDS!


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Such cute babies! :inlove:


----------



## senoradirt

3 more doelings, 1 buck, born yesterday and today























I'd like to place a shout-out to my herd sire who has fathered 12 does and 2 bucks. What a girl dad!

Does 363
Bucks 376


----------



## MadHouse

senoradirt said:


> 3 more doelings, 1 buck, born yesterday and today
> View attachment 192209
> View attachment 192209
> View attachment 192211
> 
> 
> I'd like to place a shout-out to my herd sire who has fathered 12 does and 2 bucks. What a girl dad!
> 
> Does 363
> Bucks 376


Congratulations on your kids and on your sire!!!
Very very cute!


----------



## Ana

❤️missing my first babies




__
Ana


__
Dec 1, 2020







Bleu and Brie born Easter morning 2019


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love those adorable triplets and those 2019 kidds ..so cute!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

senoradirt said:


> 3 more doelings, 1 buck, born yesterday and today
> View attachment 192209
> View attachment 192209
> View attachment 192211
> 
> 
> I'd like to place a shout-out to my herd sire who has fathered 12 does and 2 bucks. What a girl dad!
> 
> Does 363
> Bucks 376


Wow!!! So precious! Where will your buck be going when you are done with him? Asking for a friend. :haha: We have had 10 boys and no girls the past few years.


----------



## senoradirt

Kidding for 2020, over & out


CaramelKittey said:


> Wow!!! So precious! Where will your buck be going when you are done with him? Asking for a friend. :haha: We have had 10 boys and no girls the past few years.


He's already gone to do his good work elsewhere because he was dad to almost my whole herd.

Kidding 2020: over & out!


----------



## CBPitts

Cinnamon surprised us with a nice single buckling. She wasn't supposed to be due until the 14th but there's no signs this guy was early! 
Cinnamon is being a great mommy and had this kid clean, dry, and running around when I got home from work. She's got some edema and I couldn't get any milk out so I gave her banamine and him colostrum but he didn't look or feel caved or hollow so I think he's getting something. He nurses all the time! 
For a Boer/Myo cross he it thick!


























363
377


----------



## Ana

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow!!! So precious! Where will your buck be going when you are done with him? Asking for a friend. :haha: We have had 10 boys and no girls the past few years.


Yeesh no girls! Woops!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love that paint buckling. They make excellent crosses.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## CBPitts

Twins for Sage, 1 buck and 1 doe.

364
378


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh look at those cuties! Nice kidds!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## CBPitts

Twins for Penny, 1 buck and 1 doe


















Does 365
Bucks 379


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are sooo cute. I just want to snuggle them!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Adorable twins! Congratulations


----------



## Tanya

CBPitts said:


> Twins for Penny, 1 buck and 1 doe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does 365
> Bucks 379


Look mom, i have a pink tongue and it matches my nose.... maaaaa are you looking... maaaaa!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love them.


----------



## CBPitts

Twin boys for Olive!










Does 365
Bucks 381


----------



## BethanyFC92

B/G twins for Minnie!


----------



## BethanyFC92




----------



## MadHouse

BethanyFC92 said:


> View attachment 192851


Beautiful trio!


----------



## toth boer goats

All very cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

With @BethanyFC92 new wee ones..that makes the count

BUcks 382
Does. 366


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> With @BethanyFC92 new wee ones..that makes the count
> 
> BUcks 382
> Does. 366


Does have two weeks left to catch up for this year.
:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wherez @Jessica84 ? Wheres @Jubillee ??? We need those doelings....:heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

@AndersonRanch we need your doelings before the year is out! Okay, bucklings too.


----------



## Jubillee

OK we are done for 2020.......FOUR does (yeah!!!) TWO bucks! Hopefully we add lots more does in 2021!

BUcks 384
Does. 370


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You Go @Jubillee ...awesome doelings!(woot)


----------



## goathiker

Doelings are always behind at the end so, I saved mine from March lol.
Quads- 3 doelings 1 buckling
Triplets- 2 doelings 1 buckling 

Bucks 386
Does 375


----------



## Jubillee

Oh wait...I had some back in February/March of this year did I add them?? I have to go check....

ETA: I didn't! Let me think about what we had....

In March-
Corabelle - 1d 2b
Peaches - 2d 1b
Calypso - 1d 1b 


Bucks 390
Does 379


----------



## goodenuff

Norma Jean had twin buckling today, and we have a doe that will most likely kid tonight so we're hoping for doelings.

Bucks 392
Does 379


----------



## goodenuff

Rainey just had a massive, red buckling. Have another girl who looks like she'll kid today.

Update: Rainey also had a massive, red doeling that is as big as, if not bigger than, her brother.

Bucks 393
Does 380
View attachment 193137


----------



## MadHouse

So precious!!:inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## Tanya

Rainey well done


----------



## goodenuff

Oreo had a traditional buckling and a red doeling. Have another girl going into labor.

Bucks 394
Does 381


----------



## goodenuff

Bratty had triplet boys... grrr... Like we needed any more boys lol. We ended the 24 hour period of kidding with 7 bucklings and 2 doelings.

Bucks 397
Does 381
View attachment 193155


----------



## Ashlynn

Kissimmee (first freshener) had triplets, 2 boys and a girl this evening all by herself while I was out!
Bucks: 399
Does: 382


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwwwwa look at all those Beautiful Babies! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## MadHouse

So precious!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

All are adorable, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings 402
Doelings 384
Twin myos from ginger buckling & doeling








Twin buckling myos from Buttercup








Doeling from Princesz


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on the beauties!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## Moers kiko boars

BUCKLINGS 402
DOELINGS. 385

Buttons and her doeling


----------



## Tanya

Go Buttons


----------



## MadHouse

Another cutie born! Christmas presents all over the barn!
:inlove:


----------



## BethanyFC92

Margo had a single buckling 12/27/20


----------



## Tanya

What a looker. Congratulations


----------



## MadHouse

BethanyFC92 said:


> Margo had a single buckling 12/27/20


Beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love that Buckling!


----------



## Ashlynn

BethanyFC92 said:


> Margo had a single buckling 12/27/20


Updated *fixed mistake* Numbers
Bucks:403
Does: 385


----------



## goodenuff

Ashlynn said:


> Updated Numbers
> Does:402
> Bucks:386


Sorry but I think it's the other way around? lol


----------



## MadHouse

goodenuff said:


> Sorry but I think it's the other way around? lol


Yes, bucks 402, does 386


----------



## Ashlynn

MadHouse said:


> Yes, bucks 402, does 386


Oh my oopsies. I tried lol. And it's actually 403 for bucks and 385 for does then if the last count before what I said was right, just had to add 1 to buck for the last person's buckling. I fixed my post.


----------



## MadHouse

Well, the doelings have 2 more days to catch up!


----------



## Ashlynn

MadHouse said:


> Well, the doelings have 2 more days to catch up!


I can't help with 2020, but maybe some of my girls can help us start off on the right foot for 2021 with some does


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings 403
Doelings 392

Prancer & Jessica








Vixen & Donner








Frostie








Moonlight








Starlight


----------



## MellonFriend

2020's winding down! Y'all better get the rest of those babies cranked out!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Has anyone made a 2021 kidding tally thred?


----------



## Tanya

@KST Goat Farm I have not seen one yet


----------



## AndersonRanch

I have to wait till the end because I always forget where I left off at 
So 22 bucks
19 doe 
That is a total of 
Bucks-425
Does- 411


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes I made a 2021 Kidding Tally today.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Thanks to COVID I got behind on posting! We had 3 does deliver, I only have one photo to share, the others got lost on my husband's phone. The photo is of the 3 pygmy girls we had!










We ended the crazy year with 6 doelings and 1 buckling! [Which is amazing since I have been having boys like crazy on this farm over the past few years!]

Bucks-426
Does- 417


----------



## MadHouse

OpieDoodle said:


> Thanks to COVID I got behind on posting! We had 3 does deliver, I only have one photo to share, the others got lost on my husband's phone. The photo is of the 3 pygmy girls we had!
> 
> View attachment 193723
> 
> 
> We ended the crazy year with 6 doelings and 1 buckling! [Which is amazing since I have been having boys like crazy on this farm over the past few years!]
> 
> Bucks-426
> Does- 417


Wow, congratulations! What little sweetie pies!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Better late than never lol! I haven't been able to get on in a few days, things have been crazy busy in a good way and an exhausting way (work = busy).

To finish out our 2020 year we had 8 kids born from 3 does.
2 doe kids and 6 bucks! Jazzy and Aspen kidded at the same time, and Willow kidded a few hours later lol.

These pics are from 1/10 - 1/14, they are turning 3 weeks old tomorrow.
Jazzy - 
Doe named Lyla/Lila/my daughter has not told me how she wants it spelled lol









Buck









Bottle baby buck









Aspen -
Buck #1









Buck #2 (I don't have any good pics of him! stinker!)









Aspen's bottle baby Buck









Willow - 
Doe 









Buck









2021...
Misty started off for us at 2:30am 1/1/21. She was due 1/1, but was looking to go over due and had issues so we induced her.
She had quads, 2 bucks/2 does, but sadly 1 doe was stillborn, had died before developing hair and eyes were sealed. We unfortunately lost her other doe 2 days later as dead baby made them all sick.

Misty's 2 remaining boys are doing great. 
She is raising this guy









Bottle raising this one - he was an itty bitty runt a little over 4lbs. at birth. He is our pride and joy, we wish he could stay little forever! 
This is Oscar.










Hopefully we add to our tally when our next group of girls kid in March!


----------



## MadHouse

Very cute! I love the pics with flying ears!:inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So sorry for you losses.
But the rest of those kids. .:hubbahubba:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww thanks I appreciate it! We adore them!


----------



## EveLa

Robinsonfarm said:


> So far we are almost 50/50, 5 boys and 4 girls.
> Four more does due in a week and one due this summer.
> 
> View attachment 169863
> 
> View attachment 169865
> 
> View attachment 169867
> 
> View attachment 169869


 SO CUTE !!!


----------



## GreatDaneMommy

Dolly (female)







born January 23 at 930pm single baby.


----------



## MadHouse

Aaww! What a cuuutie!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GreatDaneMommy ..hi..was this little darling born in 2021? If so could you put their pictures on our 2021 Kidding Tally? She is too cute not to show off..Thankyou!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## svgoats

Where is the 2021 count? I cannot find it. I have 3 bucklings to add. Cute as a button, but hoping to retire mom with at least one doeling... Oh well #2021


----------



## MadHouse

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2021-kidding-tally.218089/


svgoats said:


> Where is the 2021 count? I cannot find it. I have 3 bucklings to add. Cute as a button, but hoping to retire mom with at least one doeling... Oh well #2021


[URL]https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2021-kidding-tally.218089/


----------

